

Ideapad: The Internet you didn't know - superchink
http://www.netwert.com/ideapad2/2009/02/the_internet_you_didnt_know.html

======
madcaptenor
The original Slate article basically says "almost all the web pages you go to
now didn't exist then". That's true. But that doesn't mean there was no Web.
The Slate article's argument is like saying that there were very few
restaurants in 1996, because almost all the restaurants currently open weren't
open in 1996. (I'm actually not sure of the distribution of restaurant
lifespans, but there's surely a year you can replace 1996 with where my
criticism makes sense.)

